
Monitoring a UPS with Grafana on Linux - tambourine_man
https://blog.linuxserver.io/2018/11/15/monitoring-a-ups-with-grafana-on-linux/
======
Leo_Verto
I recently came across the same problem and ported a similar php script to
python instead: [https://github.com/LeoVerto/telegraf-apc-ups-
status](https://github.com/LeoVerto/telegraf-apc-ups-status)

------
Whatarethese
Incase anyone didn’t know but Linuxserver.io creates a shitload of docket
containers for a NAS solution called Unraid. Many of the containers are well
maintained and stable. One of the most user friendly network attaches storage
solutions I’ve ever used.

------
mobilemidget
Interesting how 'Ups' didn't register with me as 'UPS'. Influx with grafana is
nice to graph a lot of stuff, nice that you can do a electricity bill estimate
too.

